# HTML forms, and multiple post actions?



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Alright.. i'm going to try to describe the following the best i can without giving away to much information because i don't want someone to run away with my idea.

I have a page, only for personal use. It has multiple forms on it, most use method="GET", it is no problem to run multiple forms using the "GET" method, however i also have some that use "POST" .. I run into a problem, it seems as tho..

IF:

form one says..

and form two says..

But form 2, uses the action for form 1.. so insted of trying to use www.site2.com as the action, it uses www.site1.com

Is there any way to run multiple post values within the same HTML page?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

FIXED!!

.. stupid me.

better make sure you close one tag before starting a new one. ha.


----------

